# My coffee corner



## Marcus Athaydes (Jun 14, 2021)

It's a little different currently as I am in the process of trying to install a pressure gauge.

The machine is modified and is no longer a capsule machine.

Please comment. Haux!


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Sweet rig


----------

